# Cc hits for swan?



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

So anyone get any hits for a swan tag yet? I hate waiting, it kills me.


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

I was wondering the same thing! Probably start the middle of next week


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

So if I had 3 points and my dad had 2 points and we put in together, does that mean I basically only had 2 points to play with?


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Slap That Quack said:


> So if I had 3 points and my dad had 2 points and we put in together, does that mean I basically only had 2 points to play with?


Yes. Points are averaged and then rounded down. At 2 points, you should be essentially guaranteed a draw.

https://wildlife.utah.gov/uplandgame/pdf/16_swan_crane_grouse_odds_report.pdf


----------



## quackaddict35 (Sep 25, 2015)

Clarq said:


> Yes. Points are averaged and then rounded down. At 2 points, you should be essentially guaranteed a draw.
> 
> https://wildlife.utah.gov/uplandgame/pdf/16_swan_crane_grouse_odds_report.pdf


This should be my year then

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Sweet! Thanks. It seems like for the big game draws CCs get hit earlier, is it typical for swan hits to come later?


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Know lots of people who had two points and haven't drawn. 

Big game, you have a three month wait to find out if you are one of hundreds of thousands of people that drew that tag. Swan, you're only waiting one month to see if you are one of those five thousand guys that drew one of those two thousand swan tags. 

Much easier process than big game with not nearly as many cards to run.


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Makes sense, I hope we find out soon, I will be taking my father on his first swan hunt. It's going to be a really fun hunt!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Slap That Quack said:


> Makes sense, I hope we find out soon, I will be taking my father on his first swan hunt. It's going to be a really fun hunt!


We should be getting cards hit mid week is my guess like others have said.

Good luck to both you and your dad! You guys have a boat / decs? Or hunting the dikes? It's a fun hunt either way, but nothing like decoying those things in. Should be getting my sons mute swan back from the taxi in a week. That one there was a rush!!! Like a 747 swinging right into us!!


----------



## quackaddict35 (Sep 25, 2015)

utahbigbull said:


> We should be getting cards hit mid week is my guess like others have said.
> 
> Good luck to both you and your dad! You guys have a boat / decs? Or hunting the dikes? It's a fun hunt either way, but nothing like decoying those things in. Should be getting my sons mute swan back from the taxi in a week. That one there was a rush!!! Like a 747 swinging right into us!!


If I draw out I'm gonna see if I can find some goose floaters and give em a nice white paint job. Never hunted swans before and decoying In a few swans on a cold November morning sounds like a dream.

IM READY FOR FALL!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

No dekes right now, had one decoy into a white bucket in the mud by me once, that was crazy. No boat either, but that does not slow me down too much. I will be hunting dikes at the Bear River sometime mid November. I was thinking of painting some old goose shells white this year, do u think that might work or even help.


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

I bet that mute swan was crazy huge coming in! That's a swan of a lifetime out here! R u the guys the ones that posted that mute swan pic last season?


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Yeah, I posted in on this forum. Longun is doing the mount. He's a true artist on birds. He sent me a pic of it drying and again, he NAILED it!! Can't wait for it to finish drying and get it home for my boy. 

If you guys are walking, take some old goose shells. Paint em white with a black bill. Then take some pipe insulation foam for a/c lines in your home. Zip tie them to the bottom of the shells. I made a dozen to go with the regular swan decs I have. They are stackable and weigh much less than full fledge floaters.


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

I like that idea with the insulation to make them float, I have some old pool noodles that need retiring that might work


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

utahbigbull said:


> Big game, you have a three month wait to find out if you are one of hundreds of thousands of people that drew that tag. Swan, you're only waiting one month to see if you are one of those five thousand guys that drew one of those two thousand swan tags.
> 
> Much easier process than big game with not nearly as many cards to run.


The draw actually isn't any more difficult. The big game draw takes so long because they don't even set the tag numbers until late april/early May each year. They can run the big game draw just about as quickly as the swan once they actually begin the process.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Vanilla said:


> utahbigbull said:
> 
> 
> > Big game, you have a three month wait to find out if you are one of hundreds of thousands of people that drew that tag. Swan, you're only waiting one month to see if you are one of those five thousand guys that drew one of those two thousand swan tags.
> ...


Pretty much what my point was. There are 2,000 swan tags period. Not thousands of tags to get allocated out for how many thousands of units and weapon choices... They know there are 2,000 swan tags for the one and only swan unit period. People put in for the known tag numbers then they draw. Much easier / less complicated than big game....


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I figured you meant the draw process since you mentioned how many more cards there were to run and so many more applications to process.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I got mine last year with 3 points. I'm hoping to be one of the 160 that will draw with 0 points. :grin:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Slap That Quack said:


> No dekes right now, had one decoy into a white bucket in the mud by me once, that was crazy. No boat either, but that does not slow me down too much. I will be hunting dikes at the Bear River sometime mid November. I was thinking of painting some old goose shells white this year, do u think that might work or even help.


if you draw hit me up. i got 16 swan decoys and a boat. I will take you out and we will hunt them.

We should be getting card hit mid week. We should draw Five tags in our group. Should be a fun fall.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Slap That Quack said:


> I like that idea with the insulation to make them float, I have some old pool noodles that need retiring that might work


those work great. i have used them.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Just make sure to strip the flocking off the head. Makes painting the heads much easier and cleaner! I just used brake cleaner and a pressure washer to strip the flocking off. You'll have a gooey mess trying to soak enough paint into the flocking if it gets left on there.


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Thanks for the offer dkhntrdstn that is very generous. I might hit u up if my dad's knee plays up, he had knee surgery about a year and a half ago. I don't think it should be to bad a problem as the place I usually get one is only a half a mile walk on a nice trail. But I will keep u in mind, but...... If u ever need someone to go out with I would be more than willing to tag along.


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Bigbull I'm a poor boy, now heads are flocked on my dekes. I guess that makes it just that much easier.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Slap That Quack said:


> Thanks for the offer dkhntrdstn that is very generous. I might hit u up if my dad's knee plays up, he had knee surgery about a year and a half ago. I don't think it should be to bad a problem as the place I usually get one is only a half a mile walk on a nice trail. But I will keep u in mind, but...... If u ever need someone to go out with I would be more than willing to tag along.


you are welcome man. your dad wont have to walk at all. So if he does any knee problems hit me up and I will get him taken care of.


----------



## Tall Tines (Apr 16, 2017)

They are hitting cards as of 30 minutes ago...


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Just got hit for crane, so the charges are coming through!


----------



## quackaddict35 (Sep 25, 2015)

I got hit but it says Utah Crane Permit....I put in for swan. Hopefully it says crane on all of them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## curlycoyote (Sep 11, 2015)

I do not think there is a charge for crane. If you got hit for $15.00 it would be for swan. I might be wrong but I can't see any place in the guide book where there is a charge for crane. Someone please correct me if I am wrong.

Edit.....sorry there is a charge I stand corrected


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

No hit for me.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

quackaddict35 said:


> I got hit but it says Utah Crane Permit....I put in for swan. Hopefully it says crane on all of them
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it says crane. but it for swans as well.

I got hit for 6 tags


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

curlycoyote said:


> I do not think there is a charge for crane. If you got hit for $15.00 it would be for swan. I might be wrong but I can't see any place in the guide book where there is a charge for crane. Someone please correct me if I am wrong.


yes there is a charge fr cranes.it the same price as swans


----------



## curlycoyote (Sep 11, 2015)

dkhntrdstn said:


> yes there is a charge fr cranes.it the same price as swans


Thanks I could not see it in the guide book only swans but then I could not see them not charging for crane either.

Sorry for the bad info.


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Well boys, just got the CC hit looks like me, my dad, and my oldest daughter are going after swan this year! Wooooohooooo!


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

Looks like I'm in for swans this year too


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

No swan for me.-O,-


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I got a swan tag. Took 3 points.

.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Next year_ I will have 3, hope I can still walk :V|:_


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Just a swan point (drew last year), but got Sage Grouse and Sharptail.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Tag for me. With 1 point, surprised me. Didn't expect to draw till at least next year.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

gdog said:


> Just a swan point (drew last year), but got Sage Grouse and Sharptail.


Same here. Will be my first time hunting either species of grouse.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Neither me or my son drew swan back to back years it looks like as we both drew last year. Guess this years swan season will be picking up my boys Mute Swan from last year home to put on the wall either today or tomorrow... :grin:


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I drew a swan tag last year, so no tag this year. I didn't even get a crane tag, which was a little surprising. Guess it's just ducks and geese for me!


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

No swan for me. But my son got one. Looks like we will have atleast one swan this year
No crane also. Now I have 3 crane points.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

My twin boys and I drew swan tags, my older boy didn't. But he has drawn 3 years in a row previous.


----------

